# How Much Storage Do You Have?



## The VCR King (Oct 24, 2014)

Simple question. How much data can you hold?
Me: 
HDD/SSDs:
HDD 1: 1TB WD Caviar Black (OS/Files)
SSD 1: 120GB OCZ Vertex3 (Steam game storage)
HDD 2: 120GB Fujitsu laptop drive in a SATA dock (not being used for anything)
HDD 3: 250GB Seagate Momentus laptop drive in a SATA dock (used for Steam backups)

Optical drives:
Samsung BD-ROM drive
USB 2.0 (E-IDE) Memorex 310L v1 CD-RW drive

Network drives:
500GB Toshiba Canvio USB 3.0 (connected through router with Netgear ReadySHARE 

I also have a memory card reader but it doesn't really count as "storage."


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Oct 24, 2014)

To answer your poll question, I prefer SSD's, but not for primary storage. The cost per GB is still far too high for that.

I have a total of about 6.5TB of storage available to me.

Main Desktop Storage
180GB Intel 530 SSD
2x WD Caviar Blue 1TB (Primary and Secondary storage)
1x WD Caviar Green (Photography & Backups) <-----Needs to be replaced with a 2TB drive soon, as it is almost full, then it will be the Misc. Storage drive
1x WD Caviar Black 500GB (Misc Storage)

External
1x WD Caviar Blue 1TB (Photography Backups - eSATA)
1x WD Caviar Green 1TB (Movies - eSATA)
1x Seagate 750GB (External Storage - eSATA)


----------



## beers (Oct 24, 2014)

Binary or decimal?

Fileserver : 7x 1 TB RAID5 (~5587.94 GiB usable)
SSDs in various systems:  480+250+240+128+120+120+64+50 (~1352.28 GiB)

So about 7 tebibytes.


----------



## Geoff (Oct 24, 2014)

I prefer SSDs for the boot drive and applications, and mechanical drives for storage.

I have a total of 23TB for storage.


----------



## ninjabubbles3 (Oct 24, 2014)

Dang guys, I have a 1tb WD blue, and an external WD Green that I smashed open to put in my rig, as well as another 500gb external drive


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Oct 24, 2014)

ninjabubbles3 said:


> Dang guys, I have a 1tb WD blue, and an external WD Green that I smashed open to put in my rig, as well as another 500gb external drive



And I actually use it too.


----------



## Okedokey (Oct 24, 2014)

in my sig


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Oct 24, 2014)

Okedokey said:


> in my sig



Wow, where have you been lately? Busy with work?


----------



## sudcell (Oct 24, 2014)

Not much as of now..

Just 1TB internal Wd hdd
1 TB WD passport external
2 Tb Seagate external
1 Tb samsung external


----------



## jamesd1981 (Oct 24, 2014)

I much prefer ssd, but as stated above it is still too expensive to use solely ssd if you have biggish storage needs. Although it is getting nearer my first ssd was only 64gb and was over £100 at the time, now you can get a 512gb ssd for £150.

I dare say a lot of people could use just ssd 512gb is pretty big for a lot of people, but if you store a lot of software, video, pictures etc, you really need TB`S of storage not GB`S

The new trend of 4K video is really going to send storage needs through the roof, drives need to get a lot bigger now, I only have about 50 4K videos and they take up a massive amount of storage.

My storage is spread across my machines to help reduce risk of loss in unlikely event of fire, burglary etc.

system 1 - 120GB ssd & 2TB external

system 2 - 120GB ssd & 500GB hdd

system 3 - 64GB ssd & 1TB hdd

Plus I use lots of cloud storage services as extra backup and dvd discs


----------



## The VCR King (Oct 24, 2014)

I've never really understood the big deal with SSDs since they have such small capacity. My gaming PC originally had Windows 7 and all my files on my 120GB SSD but in less than 3 weeks I had less than 70GB left so I had to reimage the PC and merge everything to the 1TB HDD so I could actually USE my computer. What took up most of the SSD space was my iTunes stuff, because 3 people use the same iTunes account so between apps, movies, and music, we have about a 70GB library.


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Oct 24, 2014)

The Blue Beast said:


> I've never really understood the big deal with SSDs since they have such small capacity. My gaming PC originally had Windows 7 and all my files on my 120GB SSD but in less than 3 weeks I had less than 70GB left so I had to reimage the PC and merge everything to the 1TB HDD so I could actually USE my computer. What took up most of the SSD space was my iTunes stuff, because 3 people use the same iTunes account so between apps, movies, and music, we have about a 70GB library.



That's why you redirect your user folders to the HDD. The only user folder that still stays pointed to my SSD is my desktop folder. Everything else is on my D:\ drive.


----------



## salvage-this (Oct 24, 2014)

128gb ssd for OS
2x 1tb drives for /home and users directory 
1x 2tb drive for storage/backups

I'll be adding another 500gb SSD later on for more OS storage and setting up a freeNAS box for Windows sharing and Time Machine backups.  Probably looking at an extra 6TB there.


----------



## ninjabubbles3 (Oct 24, 2014)

I have only like 5 games and some word files and crap, some basic editing software, and crap, so only like 200 gigs in use for me


----------



## spirit (Oct 24, 2014)

5TB: WD Caviar Green 2TB and a Caviar Green 3TB.

And a 128GB OCZ Vertex 4 as my boot drive.


----------



## Geoff (Oct 24, 2014)

ninjabubbles3 said:


> Dang guys, I have a 1tb WD blue, and an external WD Green that I smashed open to put in my rig, as well as another 500gb external drive


I have 8TB on my NAS, several 3TB and 1.5TB external drives I use for onsite and offsite backup, as well as a 3TB internal and two 250GB SSDs in my gaming PC.



The Blue Beast said:


> I've never really understood the big deal with SSDs since they have such small capacity. My gaming PC originally had Windows 7 and all my files on my 120GB SSD but in less than 3 weeks I had less than 70GB left so I had to reimage the PC and merge everything to the 1TB HDD so I could actually USE my computer. What took up most of the SSD space was my iTunes stuff, because 3 people use the same iTunes account so between apps, movies, and music, we have about a 70GB library.


That's why you get a larger SSD.  They make SSDs up to 1TB now.  Or, you can do what most of us do and just use the SSD for their OS and applications, and store all data on a second drive by redirecting your folders.


----------



## strollin (Oct 24, 2014)

Your poll needs to include a way to vote for "Both".  I prefer each of them for different purposes.  I prefer SSDs for booting an OS or quick app startup, I prefer HDDs for storing large amounts of data.

I have a 240GB SSD in my desktop, along with 1.5TB and 2TB HDDS.  I have a 4TB NAS, and 1TB x 3, 1.5TB & 3TB externals for backups.  I have a 512GB SSD in my laptop, a 128GB SSD in my tablet and a 128GB SSD in my netbook.  I also have a bunch of other odd sized drives that are either bare or in external cases.  Looks like I have enough storage for the time being.


----------



## The VCR King (Oct 24, 2014)

Don't they make SSD/HDD hybrid drives now? How the heck do those work? Is it a mechanical SSD...?


----------



## C4C (Oct 24, 2014)

2 Maxtor 300GB HDD's 
and 1 Seagate 1TB External 

for products inside a device: 1TB Seagate in my laptop and 2 80GB WD in my desktop


----------



## The VCR King (Oct 25, 2014)

Maxtor? How old are _those?!_ Probably IDE or VERY EARLY Sata?


----------



## johnb35 (Oct 25, 2014)

strollin said:


> Your poll needs to include a way to vote for "Both".



I edited the poll to include "both"


----------



## The VCR King (Oct 25, 2014)

Thanks.


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Oct 25, 2014)

The Blue Beast said:


> Maxtor? How old are _those?!_ Probably IDE or VERY EARLY Sata?



Maxtor is still around. They're owned by Samsung.


----------



## Geoff (Oct 25, 2014)

The Blue Beast said:


> Don't they make SSD/HDD hybrid drives now? How the heck do those work? Is it a mechanical SSD...?


They are mechanical drives with a small amount of flash storage I believe.


----------



## The VCR King (Oct 25, 2014)

voyagerfan99 said:


> Maxtor is still around. They're owned by Samsung.



No, they're owned by Seagate.


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Oct 25, 2014)

The Blue Beast said:


> No, they're owned by Seagate.



Says the person who didn't even know Maxtor existed 

Yes, my mistake.


----------



## The VCR King (Oct 25, 2014)

I knew they existed, I was just shocked at the fact they were STILL around...


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Oct 25, 2014)

The Blue Beast said:


> I knew they existed, I was just shocked at the fact they were STILL around...



Are you still shocked HP is still around even though their consumer grade computers are crap?


----------



## The VCR King (Oct 25, 2014)

Yes, HP sucks!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Okedokey (Oct 25, 2014)

voyagerfan99 said:


> Wow, where have you been lately? Busy with work?



yeah mate, im actually in San Fran as we speak.  Been NZ, Sydney, Denver, Detroit, Laramie, San Fran.... in about 2 weeks...

All good though


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Oct 25, 2014)

Okedokey said:


> yeah mate, im actually in San Fran as we speak.  Been NZ, Sydney, Denver, Detroit, Laramie, San Fran.... in about 2 weeks...
> 
> All good though



Yeah that's a a lot of traveling in two weeks.


----------



## Darren (Oct 29, 2014)

The Blue Beast said:


> Yes, HP sucks!!!!!!!!!



I could really go for a nice HP hard drive right about now.

And maybe an HP printer too.

Mmmm HP.

I bet HP stands for High Performance.

I've got
120GB Samsung EVO SSD for OS, Programs, and WoW
1TB 7200RPM Seagate Barrucuda for Storage of games and music and whatever else I need
1TB WD External HDD for whatever I need on the go, which isn't much.


----------



## Jiniix (Oct 29, 2014)

Voted for both 

Gaming build:
2x120GB Corsair Force GT RAID 0
1x120GB Corsair Force GT SATA2 for games (Only have 2x SATA3 )
1x1TB Seagate Barracuda

Server:
1x320GB Samsung HD322HJ (Might change to Crucial M500 120GB or WD Black 1TB I have around lying around)
1x2TB WD Green
4x3TB WD Green

External:
WD Elements 2TB USB3
500GB Seagate 2.5" in Kingston 2.5" enclosure USB3


----------



## The VCR King (Oct 29, 2014)

Denther said:


> I could really go for a nice HP hard drive right about now.
> 
> And maybe an HP printer too.
> 
> ...


Are you  seriously praising HP or are you trying to screw with me...?

I say HP = Half Plastic.


----------



## Geoff (Oct 29, 2014)

The Blue Beast said:


> Are you  seriously praising HP or are you trying to screw with me...?
> 
> I say HP = Half Plastic.


Half plastic?  Wow, they are really high end!  Companies like Dell, Sony, Acer, Asus, Toshiba, Lenovo, etc. are almost 100% plastic.  You're making me want to get an HP now haha


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Oct 29, 2014)

The Blue Beast said:


> Are you  seriously praising HP or are you trying to screw with me...?



That was sarcasm on Darren's part 



WRXGuy1 said:


> Half plastic?  Wow, they are really high end!  Companies like Dell, Sony, Acer, Asus, Toshiba, Lenovo, etc. are almost 100% plastic.  You're making me want to get an HP now haha



HP's consumer crap is ALL plastic. The only machines they have that have very little plastic are Elitebooks and servers. Same goes for Dell. Their Latitude's and Precision's have very little plastic on them, which is why I like those over Inspiron crap.


----------



## Geoff (Oct 29, 2014)

voyagerfan99 said:


> HP's consumer crap is ALL plastic. The only machines they have that have very little plastic are Elitebooks and servers. Same goes for Dell. Their Latitude's and Precision's have very little plastic on them, which is why I like those over Inspiron crap.


My sarcasm seems to have flown right over your head.


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Oct 29, 2014)

WRXGuy1 said:


> My sarcasm seems to have flown right over your head.



That's because you have a very weird see of sarcasm.


----------



## Geoff (Oct 29, 2014)

voyagerfan99 said:


> That's because you have a very weird see of sarcasm.


Not really, I was just going off what Darren said about how wonderful HP is.


----------



## Darren (Oct 29, 2014)

I wish HP made phones. I bet they'd be great.


----------



## G80FTW (Oct 29, 2014)

Denther said:


> I wish HP made phones. I bet they'd be great.



They actually kind of did.  They bought out Palm right after the 800 series I believe and they made the Palm Pre and Palm Pixi phones which had the new WebOS.  In my opinion, they were great phones surprisingly. But HP decided that Palm didnt need to make phones anymore for some reason. I loved WebOS even though it didnt have near the support that Android does, I thought it had room to grow.

Well I take that back, they were great phones except the ringer switch on mine broke and Sprint refused to fix or replace it so I had to get a new phone because mine became useless constantly switching between ring and vibrate.  Other than that though, excellent phone


----------



## spirit (Oct 29, 2014)

Honestly guys HP isn't all that bad. Not my number one choice of brand but I'd sooner get one over something like an Acer and their servers and higher-end machines are solid.


----------



## strollin (Oct 29, 2014)

Sarcasm 

That's what emoticons are for since it's not easy to convey body language, facial expressions or mood in a forum.


----------



## johnb35 (Oct 29, 2014)

spirit said:


> Honestly guys HP isn't all that bad. Not my number one choice of brand but I'd sooner get one over something like an Acer and their servers and higher-end machines are solid.



I've had more HP machines go bad then anything else.  Doesn't matter if its a desktop or laptop.  Dell would be right behind HP.  Acer probably makes better machines then either one of them.


----------



## Jiniix (Oct 30, 2014)

MM-Vision (Danish company based on Clevo) > ASUS > Lenovo (if they fix their stupid touchpads) > Dell > HP > Acer


----------



## G80FTW (Oct 30, 2014)

johnb35 said:


> I've had more HP machines go bad then anything else.  Doesn't matter if its a desktop or laptop.  Dell would be right behind HP.  Acer probably makes better machines then either one of them.



Every HP machines Iv owned failed within a year.  Iv honestly never had a problem with Dells though.  Mostly because Iv never owned a Dell, but Iv always worked with them.

Never had the guts to buy anything Acer.  Sony is where I would have went for a laptop.  Still have my 1999 Sony Vaio laptop that works flawlessly. Slowest machine in the world with its 800mhz P3, but works none the less.


----------



## The VCR King (Oct 31, 2014)

I do have a quick question. I want to get a 6TB Red drive but I do not know if my motherboard can handle/use a 6TB drive. It's a MSI 890FXA-GD65 gaming series (AMD)


----------



## johnb35 (Oct 31, 2014)

I'm gonna say no as this doesn't have UEFI bios so I think you will be limited to 2TB.  But I guess you can use it as a storage drive but you would have to create 3 or more partitions.


----------



## The VCR King (Oct 31, 2014)

My Bios is America Megatrends. Is there a way to tell what my limit is?


----------



## johnb35 (Oct 31, 2014)

The Blue Beast said:


> My Bios is America Megatrends. Is there a way to tell what my limit is?



I just checked the manual to be sure and it doesn't have a UEFI bios so its limit will be 2tb as a boot drive and you would need to use multiple partitions if as a storage drive.


----------



## The VCR King (Oct 31, 2014)

So if I take a 6TB hard drive and divide it into 3 2TB partitions, it will appear in my computer as 3 2TB drives, but I can use it?


----------



## johnb35 (Oct 31, 2014)

Should work yes.


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Oct 31, 2014)

Yes you can do that. But mind you if the disk goes bad you'll lose all three partitions. I'd rather get 3x2TB drives.


----------



## spirit (Oct 31, 2014)

johnb35 said:


> I've had more HP machines go bad then anything else.  Doesn't matter if its a desktop or laptop.  Dell would be right behind HP.  Acer probably makes better machines then either one of them.



Interesting. I would rate Dell higher than either of them (especially when talking about laptops) but I've not really had a problem with HP, especially not with their business desktops which at the end of the day are really like any other business machine that any other manufacturer produces.


----------



## goranpaa (Oct 31, 2014)

I prefer the SSD for it's speed and that it's completly silent.

I had a Western Digital Raptor 10.000 rpm at 75 gb before that sounded like an old mechanical typewriter.

Besides the SSD, I have the WD Blue 1 Tb as you can see in my sig and 2 usb external hdd's at 2 Tb and 500 gb.

When the larger SSD's drops in price some. I will replace the WD Blue for a 500 gb. I have discovered that I really don't need 1 Tb  of storage in the case too.


----------



## The VCR King (Oct 31, 2014)

voyagerfan99 said:


> Yes you can do that. But mind you if the disk goes bad you'll lose all three partitions. I'd rather get 3x2TB drives.


Well, I don't even have any free SATA ports on my motherboard anyways with my current 4 hard drives and CD-ROM, so I will have to adapt this new hard drive to the eSata on the case and use USB for power.

Also, if each partition appears as a separate hard drive on my computer, can I use one of the "hard drives" for Windows/pagefile, and one of the other "hard drives" for another dual-boot OS like Ubuntu? And then I would take the last 2TB partition, partition it further to 2 1TB partitions, and I have 1TB of user storage for Windows and Ubuntu.


----------



## Geoff (Oct 31, 2014)

The Blue Beast said:


> Also, if each partition appears as a separate hard drive on my computer, can I use one of the "hard drives" for Windows/pagefile, and one of the other "hard drives" for another dual-boot OS like Ubuntu? And then I would take the last 2TB partition, partition it further to 2 1TB partitions, and I have 1TB of user storage for Windows and Ubuntu.


Yes, you can use each partition for a different OS.  I don't see why you would use one for the page file though, as you won't get the performance improvement of having the paging file on a separate physical drive.


----------



## The VCR King (Oct 31, 2014)

Thanks. Can I partition the drive in Windows, or do I need to buy software to do it?


----------



## Geoff (Oct 31, 2014)

The Blue Beast said:


> Thanks. Can I partition the drive in Windows, or do I need to buy software to do it?


You can do it within Windows, or do it before you install the OS during the Windows setup.


----------



## fade2green514 (Nov 5, 2014)

-128gb adata sp600 ssd & 3tb seagate barracuda hdd in my htpc / dvr computer, and a blu-ray player, asus brand
-single 512gb ocz vertex 4 ssd in my gaming pc
-2tb external portable usb hard disk, samsung something or other
-probably 5 or 10 other usb flash drives. mostly 32gb and then i think one 64gb. one main one on my keychain at all times though.


----------



## NikonGuy (Nov 5, 2014)

I think I will buy an SSD onsale sometime and use it as my primary for boot and applications, use my 1tb HDD as backup for files..


----------



## Shane (Nov 6, 2014)

In your poll,You should have added an option for "SSHD"!

I only have a 250GB SSD in my system atm,With Windows installed,My most used Apps and huge games like BF4,Far Cry 3,Titanfall & COD:Advanced warfare ive already ran out of space..i need to get another drive.

I might either get me another matching 250GB ssd and do Raid0..OR just get me a larger SSHD.


----------



## Okedokey (Nov 6, 2014)

SSHDs are only good if the solid state part is big enough.. otherwise its worse than either technologies.


----------



## spirit (Nov 7, 2014)

Okedokey said:


> SSHDs are only good if the solid state part is big enough.. otherwise its worse than either technologies.



Yeah I've gotta agree. I bought a Seagate 1TB one when I bought my ThinkPad. Had it for 2 months and then replaced it when an 840 EVO 256GB SSD. I was happy about the Windows boot speed, but the rest of the system ran slowly because it was running on a 5400 RPM disk. Not good. I now use that drive for storage.


----------



## Heku (Nov 10, 2014)

My:
1x WD desktop black 500gb
1x Lacie 1tb external
1x Lacie 2tb external


----------

